# Aiden and Asher!!



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I left yesterday at 9pm with my boyfriend and his friend to go and pick up my babies and we JUST got home around 3am..it was a LOOOONNNNGGGGG drive!!!

Here they are!!

Aiden (he has the white tuft of hair on his forehead)









Aiden is more photogenic then Asher =P









Checkin out the condo's in the area









Asher (hes got more black than Aiden)









Asher ready to go kamakazi diving









I'll post pics of them playing around once they get settled in a little bit more. =D


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

oh my gosh!! they are the most adorable little ratties i have ever seen!!! i love them so much!! do you keep them in a tank though?
t


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Oh, lol no that was a 5gal tank we took with us to transport them in. Actually the cage their in now, I have no idea how their going to use the whole thing  
Apparently these little guys spent the whole night rummaging through their cage. I woke up around 11am and they were both completely passed out. =D 

Aiden (yes hes actually asleep)









Asher (no his tail isnt broken)


----------



## phineas_r (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are adorable rat children!


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

ok, because rat tanks arent very good for rats. (so i've heard)


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Hehe no, their cage is posted under the Rat Homes section. I think its titles Large Enough Cage? or something like that =P


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

How much do rats sleep? Lol these guys keep waking up, curling into a new position, and then falling back asleep =P.
Watching them yawn and stretch is the cutest thing I've ever seen <3


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i know!! i just got a new baby rat named cookie and she is about 2 - 3 months old now and she is sleeping like a rock!!
its so cute!! eh?
hehe canadian eheheheheheh.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, they're absolutely beautiful!!! I absolutely love their markings!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

baby animals are the cutest in that they just pass out in the middle of whatever they were doing. picasso used to lie stretched out on her tummy in the dead center of her cage on her way to the food bowl from her hammock and just lie there... lol <333

your boys are adorable, btw!


click mine please!:

(click for my scroll)


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

omg! sooooo cuuuute!!!


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

An Update!!

Aiden and Asher are doing great and are settling in well. =D They started coming up to me when they hear me at night after I get home from work, they are starting to use their whole cage now that they've figured out ladders. I even had one licking me today! =D Their so darned cute! They still dont like being held and are kinda hard to catch but they'll get used to it eventually I suppose.

Asher:

















Asher on the top level!









Asher nibbling on yogurt treats:









Not so happy Asher:









Aiden sleeping:


----------

